# Photos Taken At The Right Time



## tommu56

more at 

http://globaltrends.in/photos-taken-at-right-time-120


----------



## JackieBlue

The 4th one!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Man, those were great.  I love photos like that.  Years ago, you have no idea how much time I spent trying to set up something like that.  Magic.


----------



## Lia

Not a demmed clue!


----------



## a5gunner

hahahah those are funny


----------



## JackieBlue

I found one!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I found one!


 

cute red X


love those


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> cute red X
> 
> 
> love those



Oh crap!  It was funny too.


----------



## pirate_girl

Her Majesty.. diggin' for gold..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Ginger Baker.. 



Typical..


----------



## pirate_girl

Kitty gets a bat..


----------



## Doc

Good ones PG.


----------



## JackieBlue

There a ton of these out there.  Hope this one posts.


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Good stuff.  Keep em coming ladies (please).


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> Good stuff.  Keep em coming ladies (please).



That last one was my little red x.


----------



## Obdurate




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## snow dog

beach babe


----------



## snow dog

Incoming


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Obdurate

pirate_girl said:


> pictures



Oh my god, I lost it because of the one with the cheerleader. I was watching the girls, trying to figure out what's so funny then I glanced behind them Awesome.


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## pirate_girl

^ Awesome


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------

